# Flash Question - canon 600 EX RT



## Jane (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

Hoping this is the right area to ask a question that is not necessarily LR related.

I have a canon 600 EX RT flash which I put on ETTL and a 5d mark III - it will go on M (manual flash exposure) no problem with me being able to dial in my focal length of the lens.

I want to use it in A (auto flash exposure) but when I try and take it off M - it just has *zoom-----mm *on the LCD and just won't dial onto Auto for me.

Has anyone else had this problem? I've looked at a couple of other photography forms and I saw that a couple of people said to wipe the pin areas with a dry cloth and reconnect the flash to the camera. I've done this several times but nothing. I'm in manual mode on the camera.

Any ideas??
Thank you
Jane


----------

